# What should a 6 month old weight?



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie is 6 months old now and weights 40.5 pounds. Is that on the large side for a girl or smaller side? Thanks.


----------



## Moosey (Jun 27, 2010)

*Moose*

Moose was 67 pounds at like 6.5 months, but that is a male not a female.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That sounds about average. Chester is 4 1/2 months and about 35-40 pounds. He's on the bigger side.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

found this chart in another thread, but if you search the forums you'll find more...

7 wks. - 8-10 lbs.
9 wks. - 10-14 lbs.
12 wks. - 15-17 lbs.
16 wks. - 25-26 lbs.
20 wks. - 32-43 lbs.
6 mos. - 40-50 lbs.
12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females
2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males


----------



## Toto's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

I think she is ok, Toto is a male, he was 54 when he was 6 months, here is his weigh history 
5 weeks... 5 lbs ----- 2 months... 11 lbs ----- 3 months..... 23 lbs 
4 months... 35 lbs ----- 5 months... 45 lbs ----- 6 months..... 54 lbs
7 months... 63 lbs


----------

